# Pepper spray attack, San Ramon 10-20-12



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

Yesterday I was attacked with pepper spray by a driver at Deerwood Rd & San Ramon Valley Blvd. while making a left turn onto SRV with the signal.This was totally unprovoked. The driver has been arrested, so I'd rather not include details at this time. I'm posting this so the rest of the local cycling community is aware- perhaps there have been other similar incidents. If so, let me know & we'll compare particulars.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Jesus, sorry to hear that. Just another reason I avoid Danville Blvd and the rest of that stretch like the plague. Crazy old rich entitled people who seem mad at the world.


----------



## Mayers89 (Oct 25, 2012)

sorry to hear that!


----------



## novicycle (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow... Not asking for too many details, but was this a high school kid?


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

That sucks sorry to hear that happened.

I do ride in the dublin, san ramon, danville area regularly and I am familiar with that street I have not been attacked by pepperspray. However, I have had encounters with young teenage drivers yelling to spook me as they drive passed.

Just wondering, was this a teenager with nothing better to do?

Btw on other occassions i have had knuckle-head minivan drivers come close to running me off the road and one tried to beat me to a stop sign and almost T-bone me, she made a right in front of me.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Stupid teenage drivers!


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

this person is a 35 yr old white male who lives with his parents... so, yes- a teenager.


----------



## The Prophet (Nov 15, 2012)

I grew up in Dublin. Guess nothing has changed.


----------

